# Newbie with Ultrasound Question



## Bungee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi! So glad to have found this board.
My neck area became very tender so went to Dr. Said my thyroid is inflammed.
Sent for blood work and ultrasound. The ultrasound report seems pretty skimpy and am wondering if that is norma. All it says is that they found three nodules and their location and size. NO information at all about the characteristics of the nodules (i.e. if they are hypo or hyperechogenic or if they are solid or not). 
They say one is "large" measuring 1.4 x 1.4 x 3.0 cm. Is that unusually large?
Another one measured 1.5 x 1.2x 1/3 cm. It says they also see two lymph nodes each measuring 8x4x5. Wondering if that is cause for concern. 
Impression: Heterogeneous thyroid gland with enlarged thyroid nodules. Ultrasound guided tissue sampling may be performed for definitive characteristics. 
Can anyone give me any feedback as to what all this may mean while I am waiting to meet with Dr. ??
My Sed rate is very high, my TSH level is low and my white count and neurtrophil counts are high.
I would really appreciated any info or feedback! Thanks!!!


----------



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bungee said:


> Hi! So glad to have found this board.
> My neck area became very tender so went to Dr. Said my thyroid is inflammed.
> Sent for blood work and ultrasound. The ultrasound report seems pretty skimpy and am wondering if that is norma. All it says is that they found three nodules and their location and size. NO information at all about the characteristics of the nodules (i.e. if they are hypo or hyperechogenic or if they are solid or not).
> They say one is "large" measuring 1.4 x 1.4 x 3.0 cm. Is that unusually large?
> ...


Hello...and welcome! I'm new too. When do you get to meet with the doctor? I'm not sure of any of it but I would def say that you should see him soon. High white count could be anything from inflammation, infection, certain meds, to cancer. Someone will be along shortly to help out. Someone is always here if you just need to talk. hugs3


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

All though I am definately no expert I would say that there should be more info on the characteristics of the nodules. I would want to know if, like you say, they were solid, cystic etc. If they want to do some Fine Needle Aspiration then I would go for that - could tell you whether they are benign or not.

I recently had an ultrasound too where they found some nodules and calcification so I am pushing to have them biopsied by FNA.

Keep us updated and lots of good luck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bungee said:


> Hi! So glad to have found this board.
> My neck area became very tender so went to Dr. Said my thyroid is inflammed.
> Sent for blood work and ultrasound. The ultrasound report seems pretty skimpy and am wondering if that is norma. All it says is that they found three nodules and their location and size. NO information at all about the characteristics of the nodules (i.e. if they are hypo or hyperechogenic or if they are solid or not).
> They say one is "large" measuring 1.4 x 1.4 x 3.0 cm. Is that unusually large?
> ...


They do advise FNA (fine needle aspiration to see if there is cancer.) Sometimes sonograms do not pick up all the characteristics of the nodules.

And the lymph nodes also suggest cancer. So.........................this is not what you wanted to hear but my attitude is thank God they found it, know what to do and are on top of it.

Lymph node involvement is usually seen in papillary cancer of the thyroid.

Do you have other symptoms besides the soreness? Coughing, trouble swallowing, sleep apnea? Is a goiter visible?


----------



## Bungee (Jul 2, 2011)

Andros said:


> They do advise FNA (fine needle aspiration to see if there is cancer.) Sometimes sonograms do not pick up all the characteristics of the nodules.
> 
> And the lymph nodes also suggest cancer. So.........................this is not what you wanted to hear but my attitude is thank God they found it, know what to do and are on top of it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your response. Yes, I have had other symptoms. Just feeling under the weather. At times I feel hot, and think I have a fever but do not. It hurts when I cough and yawn and sometimes when I swallow. Sometimes I feel jittery and anxious. I can see the goiter a little bit when I look at my neck. I doubt anyone else would notice it. I appreciate your input and feedback especially about they lymph nodes. Interestingly, my pituitary is also enlarged. Dr. was monitoring that for several months when this whole thyroid thing cropped up. My Dr. got me in for ultrasound in less than 24 hours and I see Dr. in a few days, right after the holiday weekend. I hope they are able to to the FNA quickly. The ultrasound took 45 minutes. The tech was very through, so I was really surprised to see the report has NO info on the characterisitics of the nodules!


----------



## Bungee (Jul 2, 2011)

Suburban and Melissa, thank you so much for your responses! Suburban, I hope your FNA comes back with good results. 
It's just great to know that people are here to discuss all this with!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bungee said:


> Thank you so much for your response. Yes, I have had other symptoms. Just feeling under the weather. At times I feel hot, and think I have a fever but do not. It hurts when I cough and yawn and sometimes when I swallow. Sometimes I feel jittery and anxious. I can see the goiter a little bit when I look at my neck. I doubt anyone else would notice it. I appreciate your input and feedback especially about they lymph nodes. Interestingly, my pituitary is also enlarged. Dr. was monitoring that for several months when this whole thyroid thing cropped up. My Dr. got me in for ultrasound in less than 24 hours and I see Dr. in a few days, right after the holiday weekend. I hope they are able to to the FNA quickly. The ultrasound took 45 minutes. The tech was very through, so I was really surprised to see the report has NO info on the characterisitics of the nodules!


As I have mentioned, ultra-sound while a wonderful tool is not always up to snuff. RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) probably would have been a better choice.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm; that is interesting about the pituitary. How do they know it is enlarged? Did you or do you have symptoms? Just wondering what led to that discovery!


----------



## Bungee (Jul 2, 2011)

Andros said:


> As I have mentioned, ultra-sound while a wonderful tool is not always up to snuff. RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) probably would have been a better choice.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm; that is interesting about the pituitary. How do they know it is enlarged? Did you or do you have symptoms? Just wondering what led to that discovery!


You gotta love this, right? haha...I had a brain MRI for migraines. They found the enlarged pituitary. Seems I can't win lately...so I just laugh.

Andros, how do the size of my nodules sound to you??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bungee said:


> You gotta love this, right? haha...I had a brain MRI for migraines. They found the enlarged pituitary. Seems I can't win lately...so I just laugh.
> 
> Andros, how do the size of my nodules sound to you??


That one bugger does sound larger than what I am used to seeing on the board here.

I like your attitude......................a lot! I am very positive in my thinking. It has gotten me through a lot of troublesome times, I guarantee!

Anyway, sometime the pituitary just gets inflamed like some of our other bodily parts. I presume they are taking a wait and see attitude re all this w/your pituitary? Where you able to do something about the migraines?

Something tells me this is all tied in together. It is your body and you would know it best. What is your sense?


----------



## Bungee (Jul 2, 2011)

Andros said:


> That one bugger does sound larger than what I am used to seeing on the board here.
> 
> I like your attitude......................a lot! I am very positive in my thinking. It has gotten me through a lot of troublesome times, I guarantee!
> 
> ...


In this life, you have to take what you can get! You know?? They did not find a tumor in the pituitary so it was just being monitored. Due to another MRI next month to monitor the size. If size stayed the same it's probably nothing to worry about at this point. Still working on cause of the migraines. My ferritin level was very low so had iron infusion treatments last month. Still get migraines. Have meds for that...Imitrex. It's this thyroid thing that has thrown me for a loop more. I was of the mind that this is due to a virus somehow, because I don't feel well, malaise ect. Okay guess i should mention that I also have a congential kidney disease that has been stable for many years. I have an optimistic prognosis. I have a feeling the thryoid may be related to the pituitary issue some how...but have no clue...I just don't have THAT much medical knowledge. I already had appt. to see endocrinologist in Aug. (due to pituitary) when this thyroid thing cropped up. Let's see what else happens before I get there! haha


----------



## Bungee (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, I have to note that I rarely take the imitrex.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bungee said:


> In this life, you have to take what you can get! You know?? They did not find a tumor in the pituitary so it was just being monitored. Due to another MRI next month to monitor the size. If size stayed the same it's probably nothing to worry about at this point. Still working on cause of the migraines. My ferritin level was very low so had iron infusion treatments last month. Still get migraines. Have meds for that...Imitrex. It's this thyroid thing that has thrown me for a loop more. I was of the mind that this is due to a virus somehow, because I don't feel well, malaise ect. Okay guess i should mention that I also have a congential kidney disease that has been stable for many years. I have an optimistic prognosis. I have a feeling the thryoid may be related to the pituitary issue some how...but have no clue...I just don't have THAT much medical knowledge. I already had appt. to see endocrinologist in Aug. (due to pituitary) when this thyroid thing cropped up. Let's see what else happens before I get there! haha


The pituitary is the communications center for the thyroid; no doubt about that but I always wonder which came first, the cart or the horse.

You really have some challenges here w/multiple things going on. I am putting your name on my prayer list.

We came this far and we will get the rest of the way by hook or by crook; that is my motto!


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Bungee said:


> Suburban and Melissa, thank you so much for your responses! Suburban, I hope your FNA comes back with good results.
> It's just great to know that people are here to discuss all this with!!


Thanks, I will keep you updated! Yes its really good to know it can all be discussed here!


----------



## Bungee (Jul 2, 2011)

Suburban...keep us posted, please!
Andros, I am going to have that radioactive uptake test and some more blood work before doing a biopsy. 
Will see where that takes me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bungee said:


> Suburban...keep us posted, please!
> Andros, I am going to have that radioactive uptake test and some more blood work before doing a biopsy.
> Will see where that takes me!


I am very glad to hear this. Please let us know when you have scheduled the RAIU and more importantly the outcome. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------

